# NBA Regular season GAME 11: Houston Rockets @ Dallas Mavericks



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Should be a humdinger. Rockets are missing 3 starters (if you count Sura) and have lost 3 in a row. The Mavericks on the other hand have won 5 straight and Dirk is getting solid contributions from the supporting cast. Yao can do what he wants, but the bottomline is we aren't coming close to winning this one unless we get a huge game from Head or Wesley... or a miracle game from Anderson. I'm pretty sure Josh Howard is capable of guarding Swift at times, so we can't try to get Dirk in early foul trouble by asking Swift to attack the basket. 

But hey, atleast we have the Dirk stopper! Hopefully the Rockets keep this one close and feed it to Yao down the stretch. Would be a huge W for this team without McGrady and Alston.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

If there is one team in the world i want to beat,it gotta be the mavericks :wink:












Head starts again.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Head got 9 pts in the first 6 mins,baby :clap: and he is drawing a foul with nowhere to turn as a veteran.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Looking good early on - Luther with 9 points already!!

It's down the stretch that I'm worried about though, but positive signs early on


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Sweet.. I flip off the Illini game at halftime.. to check on Luther and I'd say he's scoring pretty dang good.. Great to see!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Ryan Bowen taking 3 shots is 3 shots too many...


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> Head got 9 pts in the first 6 mins,baby :clap: and he is drawing a foul with nowhere to turn as a veteran.



wow... keep it up young buck!

Yao and Head providing the offense to win the 1st quarter... stay out of foul trouble Yao


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Yao Ming with 13 after the 1st Q!! But picked up 2nd foul already... 

Don't wanna be pessimistic but something tells me Yao won't be nearly productive in the 2nd half and we'll end up giving this one away, again. Pleeeeease prove me wrong...


----------



## dychen85 (Nov 14, 2005)

when is Tmac comming back?


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Yao Mania said:


> Yao Ming with 13 after the 1st Q!! But picked up 2nd foul already...
> 
> Don't wanna be pessimistic but something tells me Yao won't be nearly productive in the 2nd half and we'll end up giving this one away, again. Pleeeeease prove me wrong...


I remember in his 2nd season,he also got 12 pts (5/5) in the 1st Q,I thought it would be a 30 pts game for him,but he only added 8 pts in the last 3 Qs. :angel:


----------



## WhoRocks (Feb 24, 2005)

Oh Stro Show! :jawdrop: 

And lol at Dampier's face afterwards, 'Oh man, what just happpened?' :biggrin:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Nasty facial by Swift! :clap: 

the replay of this one(except the one got embarassed became Dampier)


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Swift dunked all over Dampier, pretty badly. 


Luther Head looks pretty damn good tonight, I'm impressed.


----------



## WhoRocks (Feb 24, 2005)

Luther Head has been simply outstanding, and is the main reason we've maintained a lead whilst Yao (the only post presence on etiher team) has been sitting. Quite simply, he's playing like a vet.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

WhoRocks said:


> Quite simply, he's playing like a vet.



Yeah, I definitely agree with that. He's playing with tons of confidence.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Head playing as expected, should've started from day 1. What worries me is how slow JVG is to make adjustments during games (offensively), and make changes in the lineup as well (less minutes for DA, more for Head). This team seems to be coming together for the time being, if we can have some breaks fall our way (Dallas can't seem to hit a FT) and keep feeding Yao, this could be a comprehensive victory.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Isn't that like DA's 3rd assist to Stro tonight?? 

Stro just picks up his 4th foul, yikes


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Stupid foul #2 by Yao. 3 on him overall. But DA is knocking down jumpers! Hallelujah.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

50pts before the 1/2!!!! :banana:


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

team shooting 57% so far... are we finally out of our season-long shooting slump? A sign of good things to come?


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

I can't believe how much of an idiot Swift really is. Seriously, he doesn't understand the game at all. He gives us one big dunk a game that's it.

Luther Head is awesome.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

OMG, Head hit another 3 !


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

what a ****ty way to close out the 1/2, we could've been up double digits but Jason Terry comes back and haunts us again....

Luther Head is keeping us in this game. Everything's going well, but unless we come out of here with a W I ain't gonna be happy.


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

53-48 lead, terry hits a three to finish the half... please win this game, houston


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

The defense is scrambling... Dallas isn't going to keep missing open jumpers. Despite missing all those open shots Dallas is still shooting above 50%. Terry hasn't had a man on him since the first quarter. Head needs to keep going to the basket and making things happen when Yao is on the bench. Good first half though, Yao looks hungry.

Houston 53
Dallas 48

Half


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Terry is seriously the Rockets killer


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

And this.. is why Luther should have been starting a while ago.. LOL

Heck of a game by Lu.. I was watching this for a bit since Illinois is blowin out their opponent


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

the only difference between houston and dallas is the ft shooting... houston 13-15, dallas 6-15 :eek8:


----------



## WhoRocks (Feb 24, 2005)

David Wesley needs to follow Luther Head's example regards decision-making :biggrin:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> The defense is scrambling... Dallas isn't going to keep missing open jumpers. Despite missing all those open shots Dallas is still shooting above 50%. Terry hasn't had a man on him since the first quarter. Head needs to keep going to the basket and making things happen when Yao is on the bench. Good first half though, Yao looks hungry.


Seems the Rockets just don't like stepping up to Terry when he takes his shots or maybe they r too excited bout their excellent offense to play defense.


----------



## smithys1510 (Jul 11, 2005)

i live in aus and its 2pm over here
i faked a sickness to come home and get live scores this game
rockets are looking good so far


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Ryan Bowen with a jumper? Did I see that right?


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Can anybody drive to Dallas and smash the idiot Terry? This ******* is so cocky

And how is dampier getting away with shoving or holding yao every play?


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Is it so hard for Juwan to contest a single shot when Yao has 4 fouls? He is absolutely useless in the paint. Most PG's in the league will end the season with more blocks.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Luther thrives on body contact. He offers his body to the post defender to avoid being blocked every time he penetrates. It hurts, but it's been pretty effective tonight.

Moochie sighting.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Ooohh JVG playing a little strategy game. Hack-a-Diop!


----------



## Jamez52637 (May 3, 2005)

time to take yao out, before he pick up the 4th

moochi is doing pretty good this game haha


----------



## WhoRocks (Feb 24, 2005)

Wow, first time watching Moochie and he's fantastic! He doesn't even need team-mates!


----------



## smithys1510 (Jul 11, 2005)

whats with all the fouls?
57 free throws at the end of the 3rd!


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Jamez52637 said:


> time to take yao out, before he pick up the 4th
> 
> moochi is doing pretty good this game haha


Yao picked his 4th very long ago.

Moochie is providing us with a lot of energy out there right now but seems he just wants to dribble out the shot clock again like he used to do,couldn't he pass that ball to Yao or Head? At least Head is more clutch than him.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

My oh my. It's beautiful to watch Luther play.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Head is awesome,24 pts so far!


----------



## Jamez52637 (May 3, 2005)

okay seriously we need to start Head and trade for a SF so T-mac can play at the SG, no SG can guard him

CAN WE GET A REBOUND PLEASE!


----------



## Khm3r (Feb 10, 2005)

Rebounds !!! Rebounds Is Killing Us!!!


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Yao looks tired,he didn't even try to grab that reb


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

I swear Luther is the only reason the Rockets are in this.. :clap:

But yes he's made a few mistakes recently but oh well.. :laugh:


----------



## WhoRocks (Feb 24, 2005)

For better or worse, Stro is just outta control at the moment.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Luther Head is GOD

gotta leave the office.... but we're gonna win this one, I can feel it


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Time to reminisce: http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=208363

Anderson has also been very active tonight.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Thank God we have TMac, Yao cannot frikin finish.


----------



## Jamez52637 (May 3, 2005)

Happy Birthday Mr. Head, damn, if he can play like this all season... now we just need a rebounder


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

WhoRocks said:


> For better or worse, Stro is just outta control at the moment.


He just scared me, I thought he would take another 3 pts when he was on the 3pts line :clown: 

Yao is exhausted!


----------



## Khm3r (Feb 10, 2005)

Yao can't finish at ALL! It fustrates me! *sigh* He needs to be clutch for us, but we do have Tmac(not tonight) 

GO HEAD!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Jamez52637 said:


> Happy Birthday Mr. Head, damn, if he can play like this all season... now we just need a rebounder


Your uh 4 days early  

:laugh:

My goodness.. Yao is getting outrebounded by Luther.. Bwahahaha..


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Well.... atleast our rookies always seem to have breakout games against Dallas.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Yao is tired as hell! He is out of stamina


----------



## smithys1510 (Jul 11, 2005)

i couldnt watch this game because it wasnt on tv oer here in aus.
so who performed for us tonight and who didnt?


----------



## Jamez52637 (May 3, 2005)

okay i really don;t understand it, i saw the same thing during the Asian games too, coachs want to leave Yao in when he can;t lift his arm, when he get tired, he doesn't score, doesn't rebound, and only gethers up turnover, why are they sooo afarid of letting him a 3 min breather, is not like he's being productive out there.... let him sit at 9min, get back at 6 min mark and be some what productive, he is 2 of 11 (or something like that) again toward the end of the game....

nice pass from Head, at least that;s a bright side of yet another lose, are we gonna make the playoff...


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

smithys1510 said:


> i couldnt watch this game because it wasnt on tv oer here in aus.
> so who performed for us tonight and who didnt?


Luther Head had a big game but Houston lost. ....102-93

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=251122006


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Yao Mania said:


> Don't wanna be pessimistic but something tells me Yao won't be nearly productive in the 2nd half and we'll end up giving this one away, again. Pleeeeease prove me wrong...


Every single game. Like clockwork.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Jamez52637 said:


> okay i really don;t understand it, i saw the same thing during the Asian games too, coachs want to leave Yao in when he can;t lift his arm, when he get tired, he doesn't score, doesn't rebound, and only gethers up turnover, why are they sooo afarid of letting him a 3 min breather, is not like he's being productive out there.... let him sit at 9min, get back at 6 min mark and be some what productive, he is 2 of 11 (or something like that) again toward the end of the game....
> 
> nice pass from Head, at least that;s a bright side of yet another lose, are we gonna make the playoff...


cuz Deke and Juwan Howard simply sucked recently, JVG didn't dare to risk getting Yao out. Anyway,I thought Yao's stamina and conditioning had improved from the summer?


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Every single game. Like clockwork.


 is it a case of teams switching their D and the team/Yao not making adjustments.

btw, DA isn't looking useless these days :laugh:


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

another loss?


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

tone wone said:


> is it a case of teams switching their D and the team/Yao not making adjustments.
> 
> btw, DA isn't looking useless these days :laugh:


Actually, he is averaging about 1 good game for every 3/4 poor games. You can send me a PM everytime he does well if you would like. I think he can be a very useful player when he plays within himself and takes smart shots, it's just that he hasn't shown he can do that consistently yet.


----------



## Pj5 (Sep 15, 2005)

I've gotta say that Luther head's gonna make a difference for your team this year. He makes other teams that passed on him look stupid. Good game by both teams. Hope the Rox climb out of the hole that they are in right now because they're a lot better than their record suggests.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Head had 28 points and Yao Ming 20 for the Rockets (3-8), who came in averaging an NBA-low 84 points a game. Anderson added 19 points, his 3-pointer providing the 50-38 lead before Terry's surge.
> 
> "I don't feel good because you compete hard and you still get a loss. Who likes that?" said Head, the first-round pick from Illinois who already had a season-high 16 points by halftime. "I made some shots, but it's not about one person. A lot of guys have got to step up."


Man.. Classic Luther that makes me miss watching him in college.. He's gonna be a success in the NBA though, I'm almost certain.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Luther Head has a stunning game and I miss the whole thing. How was he getting most of his buckets? What a nice rookie class...

What was wrong with Yao this time? Unluckily missing easy shots again, or just plain bad? Did he at least play defense? Such a good player, but so frustrating. He seems -- to me, at least -- to be always on the verge of greatness. You feel that because he put up great numbers for the amount of minutes he plays, and because his missed shots often seem to be so close to going in, and because he gets called for so many pointless fouls, that if he just wised up a little and if luck went his way he'd become what we'd all hoped he'd become.


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

We got Head, We got Head, We got Head.... 

Man, 28 points from a rook, against the Mavs. Wooow.... We found a replacement for McGrady.  

Go Luther Head!!!

But still, frustrated cuz we lost....


----------



## Kidan (Nov 14, 2005)

Yao is too tired to touch the ball in the 4th quarter.
Mutombo should share more time.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

starting ryan bowen is just useless, we keep saying we have no other SF's but bowen is playing 17 minutes whats happening to the other 31? surely that person would be a better way to get a start off for the game


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Hakeem said:


> Luther Head has a stunning game and I miss the whole thing. How was he getting most of his buckets? What a nice rookie class...
> 
> What was wrong with Yao this time? Unluckily missing easy shots again, or just plain bad? Did he at least play defense? Such a good player, but so frustrating. He seems -- to me, at least -- to be always on the verge of greatness. You feel that because he put up great numbers for the amount of minutes he plays, and because his missed shots often seem to be so close to going in, and because he gets called for so many pointless fouls, that if he just wised up a little and if luck went his way he'd become what we'd all hoped he'd become.


His defense was great during the first half. Then he picked up his 4th foul less than 30 seconds after the 3rd quarter started and the Mavericks could penetrate at will. Yao is probably one of the greatest first half players in the game. Yao hit some really tough shots in the 2nd half, but struggled when it mattered. Every time he touched the ball down the stretch with good positioning, he would miss an easy jump hook even though he appeared to be fouled on a couple of occassions. The Mavericks were certainly hounding him though, causing him to rush his shot. I don't think it will be a problem with TMac back, and Yao gets selective touches with some space to work with.

Head has a variety of offensive maneuvers. Great shooter and finisher. He was getting to the basket and using his body to shield off post defenders. Head created most of his shots, shooting off the dribble or finding a way to the basket. Had some nice assists to Deke as well.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

i Liked that stromile dunk!


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> I don't think it will be a problem with TMac back, and Yao gets selective touches with some space to work with.


It kind of shows you the advantage of playing with a great guard who can penetrate.


----------

